# [GUIDE] - Der Ultimative Fraktionenguide



## Shaila (30. September 2009)

*Der ultimative Fraktionenguide
Der Weg zum Ehrfurchtgebietenden*​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

40 ehrfü**rc**htige Fraktionen*
 &#8226; *Originalname:* 40 Exalted Reputations
&#8226; *Fraktion:* Beide
 &#8226; *Bonustitel:* Der Ehrfurchtgebietende
 Erreicht bei 40 Fraktionen einen ehrfürchtigen Ruf. 
40 Fraktionen ehrfürchtig
*
*


----------



## Shaila (30. September 2009)

_*1.0 - Allianz:*_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




- Darnssus
- Die Exodar
- Eisenschmiede
- Gnomeregangnome
- Sturmwind

Die mächtige Allianz, nichts kann ihr das Wasser reichen, nicht einmal die mächtige Horde, wie wir alle wissen.

**


----------



## Shaila (30. September 2009)

_*1.5 - Classic*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1.6 - Argentumdämmerung*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:*

Die Argentumdämmerung ist ein Zusammenschluss aus den verschiedensten Völkern, mit dem gemeinsamen Ziel das Böse in Azeroth zu bekämpfen, womit in erster Linie der Lichkönig, seine Seuche und die Geißel gemeint ist. Der Hauptsitz der Argentumdämmerung befindet sich in den Östlichen Pestländern bei der Kapelle des hoffnungsvollen Lichts. Die Geschichte der Argentumdämmerung hängt zusammen mit der Geschichte des Schalachroten Kreuzzuges und des Aschenbringers. Da ich ein großer Fan dieser Story bin komme ich nicht drumrum hier einen Link zu dem wohl besten Machinima aller Zeiten zu posten der die Geschichte des Aschenbringers erzählt: Tales of the Past 1 - 3.

Hier der erste Teil des genialen Filmes, klickt euch von da aus einfach weiter durch.

=> http://www.youtube.c...KY&translated=1

**


----------



## Shaila (30. September 2009)

_*1.7 - Brut Nozdormu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*__
_*Information: *

Die Brut Nozdormu sind die bronzenen Drachen und Wächter der Zeit, sie scheren sich nur wenig um die Sorgen der sterblichen Völker. 

**


----------



## Shaila (30. September 2009)

_*1.8 - Stamm der Zandalari*_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Information:*

Der Stamm der Zandalari ist einer der Ältesten Trollstämme der Welt und manche behaupten, das aus diesem Stamm alle anderen Trollstämme hervorgegangen sind. Ihr Hauptsitz befindet sich auf einer Insel im Nordwestlichen Schlingendorntal von woaus sie tapfere Helden suchen, die ihnen helfen den Blutgott Hakkar zu besiegen.

*Die genaue Geschichte der Stamm der Zandalari könnt ihr hier nachlesen:* http://www.wow-europ...alar/index.html

Der Hauptsitz der Zandalari befindet sich im Schlingendorntal auf der Insel Yojamba bei den Koordinaten 15/16. Dort befinden sich sämtliche Rüstmeister, Questgeber, Händler etc.

Der Weg um bei dieser Fraktion einen ehrfürchtigen Status zu erlangen ist eigentlich recht simpel.

**


----------



## Shaila (30. September 2009)

*2.0 - Zirkel des Cenarius**

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Information:*

Der Zirkel des Cenarius besteht überwiegend aus Druiden, welche es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht haben die Natur und das Leben zu beschützen, sie befinden sich seit langer Zeit im Krieg mit den Silithiden.

**


----------



## Shaila (30. September 2009)

*2.1 - Thoriumbruderschaft*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Information:* 

Die Zwerge der Thoriumbruderschaft verkörpern den Höhepunkt der Handwerkskunst und wollen die Geheimnissen des Schwarzfels lüften. Erzfeinde der Dunkeleisenzwerge und der Schlüssel zu Sulfuras, dem legendären Hammer von Ragnaros.

**


----------



## Shaila (30. September 2009)

_*2.3 - Rabenholdt und das Syndikat*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Syndikat*

*Information: *

Eine Verbrecherorganisation die zum Großteil aus Menschen besteht und vom Alteracgebirge und dem Vorgebirge des Hügellands aus operiert.

**


----------



## Shaila (30. September 2009)

_*2.5 - Dunkelmondjahrmarkt*_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Information:*

Der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt ist wohl eine der schwierigsten Fraktionen neben der Shendralarfraktion, wenn nicht sogar die schwierigste Fraktion in World of Warcraft, obwohl sie genau betrachtet eigentlich keine wirkliche Fraktion ist, da sie keinen Sinn hat. Man benötigt eine Menge Gedult und vor allem eines - Gold in Massen, aber dazu später mehr.

Der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt ist ein Jahrmarkt der die meiste Zeit im Jahr an geheimen Orten in Azeroth verbringt, doch einmal im Monat, wenn Neumond ist kommt er 5 Tage zu den Bewohnern Azeroth um diese mit ihren Waren und Attraktionen zu erfreuen. Um seine Ankunft zu verkünden schickt der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt ein paar Tage vorher Ausrufer nach Eisenschmiede und Orgrimmar. Der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt taucht jeden Monat an einem der drei folgenden Orte auf: im Wald von Elwynn (Koordinaten = 41/69), in Mulgore (Koordinaten = 36/39) oder in den Wäldern von Terokkar (Koordinaten = 31/37).

**


----------



## Shaila (30. September 2009)

_*2.6. Gelkisklan und Magramklan*_






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Allgemeine Informationen zu beiden Fraktionen:*

Viele werden sich denken:"Gelkis und Magramklan ? Was sind denn das für komische Vögel?"

Diese 2 Fraktionen sind in Desolace heimisch, der Magramklan im Osten(Koordinaten = 73/74) und der Gelkisklan im Süden(Koordinaten = 35/90) .

Im Grunde sind diese Fraktionen nur für eine bzw. 2 Allianzquests von der Nijelspitze, die sich übrigens ebenfalls in Descolace befinden(Koordianten: 65/8)da, wozu man eine der beiden Fraktionen auswählen und sie auf Neutral spielen muss. Hebt euch diese jedoch gut auf ihr benötigt sie für später.

Ist man bei einem der beiden Neutral, kann man eine kleine Questreihe spielen, die ein bisschen Ruf bei der jeweiligen Fraktion bringt und einige nicht nennenswerte Belohnungen. 
*
*


----------



## Shaila (30. September 2009)

_*2.8 - Wintersäblerausbilder*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:* 

Eine kleine Gruppe von Nachtelfen, die in Winterquell Wintersäbler ausbildet. Das sind ganz besondere und wunderschönen Reittiere.

**


----------



## Shaila (30. September 2009)

_*3.1 - Das Violette Auge*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:*

Eine geheime Organisation der Kirin Tor, welche ins Leben gerufen wurde, um Medivh und seine Arbeit auszuspionieren. Momentan untersucht sie Karazhan.

**


----------



## Shaila (30. September 2009)

_*3.5 - Expedition des Cenarius*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Information:*

Eine Gruppe von Forschern, die vom Zirkel des Cenarius in die Scherbenwelt entsandt wurde, um die Lebenformen dort zu untersuchen
*
*


----------



## Shaila (30. September 2009)

_*3.7 - Kurenai*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:*

Die Geschichte der Kurenai ist lang und traurig, auf draeneiisch bedeutet "Kurenai" auch "erlöst". Sie konnten sich aus den Fängen ihrer Unterdrücker befreien und kämpfen nun für einen Platz in dieser vom Krieg gezeichneten Welt. Die gesamte Geschichte der Draenei und Kurenai könnt ihr übrigens in der Exodar, in der Halle der Kristalle von einem Schamanen anhören.

**


----------



## Shaila (30. September 2009)

*Schritt 6:*

Nun gilt es weiter Dailies zu machen bis ihr den Status Respektvoll erreicht. Auch hier gibt es wieder 3 einmalige neue Quests, welche ihr nur schwer übersehen könnt. Diese geben euch insgesamt 1000 Rufpunkte. 

*Auf Respektvoll kommt noch einmal eine letzte zusätzliche Tagesquest dazu:*

*Die tödlichste Falle aller Zeiten* = 500 Rufpunkte

*Ruf pro Tag mit einem Sammelberuf *= 3050 Rufpunkte
*Ruf pro Tag ohne Sammelberufe *= 2800 Rufpunkte
*
*


----------



## Shaila (30. September 2009)

_*4.0 - Sporeggar*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:*

Ein friedliches Volk von Pilzwesen. Ihre Heimstätte liegt in den Zangarmarschen, sie werden durch die Sumpfgiganten sowie von den Naga immer weiter dezimiert. Ihr Hauptstadt liegt bei den Koordinaten 19/50.

**


----------



## Shaila (30. September 2009)

_*4.3 - Die Sha'tar*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:*

Die Sha'tar sind eine mächtige Gruppe von Naaru welche von Shattrath aus zusammen mit den Sehern und den Aldorn herrschen.

**


----------



## Shaila (30. September 2009)

*Feindesblut - 350 Rufpunkte:*

Dies ist die erste wiederholbare Gruppenquest. Bei dieser Quest müsst ihr die 4 Offiziere Terokks die oben schonmal erwähnt wurden, beschwören und besiegen. Die Beschwörung erfordert einen Schädelhaufen von Skettis, welche ihr überall in Skettis verteilt findet. Außerdem benötigt ihr 10 Zeitverlorene Schriftrollen, welche die Zeitverlorenen Anhänger von Skettis fallen lassen, welche ihr nur unter Einfluss des "Schattenelixieres" sehen und töten könnt. Jeder Offizier lässt einen Questgegenstand fallen, den aber nur einer aus der Gruppe plündern kann. Kehrt mit allen 4 Gegenständen zu Hazzik zurück und erhaltet eine "Zeitverlorene Opfergabe".

*Terokks Fall - 1000 Rufpunkte:*

Zur Abschließung der Quest müsst ihr die Zeitverlorene Opfergabe in der Mitte von Skettis verwenden, Terokk auf diese Weise beschwören und töten.

**


----------



## Shaila (30. September 2009)

Für die Quest müsst ihr *30 Arokkarfedern *sammeln und sie dem Questgeber bringen. Pro Abgeben erhaltet ihr *250 Rufpunkte*. Die Federn erhaltet ihr von den zahlreichen Lagern der "Vogelmenschen" aus Terokkar, beispielsweise bei den Koordinaten 30/42.

Zusätzlich könnt ihr in der Instanz Sethekhallen im Normalen Modus bis 0/21000 Rufpunkte auf Respektvoll Rufpunkte sammeln. 

*Übersicht der Rufpunkte Sethekhallen:*

*Pro Trashmob *= _Folgt in Kürze..._
*Pro Boss *= _Folgt in Kürze..._

**


----------



## Shaila (30. September 2009)

_*5.1 - Die Söhne Hodirs *_

_Hier entsteht der Ruf - Guide für die Söhne Hodirs..._


----------



## Shaila (30. September 2009)

*5.2 - Kirin Tor 
5.3 - Ritter der Schwarzen Klinge *

_Hier entstehen die Ruf - Guides für die Kirin Tor und die Ritter der Schwarzen Klinge..._


----------



## Shaila (30. September 2009)

*5.4 - Die Orakel/Stamm der Wildherzen 
5.5 - Expedition der Valianz *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Information:*

Die Expedition der Valianz stellt die Hauptstreitmacht der Allianz in Nordend da. Zu ihr gehören auch zivile Fraktionen wie z.B. die Frosterben oder die Forscherliga.

**


----------



## Shaila (30. September 2009)

_*5.6 - Der Silberbund *_

**


----------



## Shaila (30. September 2009)

- Cataclysm -


----------



## Shaila (30. September 2009)

- Cataclysm -


----------



## Isilrond (1. Oktober 2009)

fehlende Zahlen bekommst du meines Wissens auf http://www.wowjuju.com/repcalc


----------



## Ollimua (5. Oktober 2009)

Respekt für dir Arbeit! Und ein dankeschön. Endlich mal ne gute Übersicht, wie ich welche Fraktionen noch am besten pushen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windfaust (6. Oktober 2009)

Endlich mal ein vernünftiger guide für die Fraktionen.Gute Arbeit.


----------



## Shaila (14. Oktober 2009)

**UPDATE - 14.10.09**

Ab heute ist meine Homepage, meiner zukünftigen Gilde online gegangen, welche mit Cataclysm ihren Feldzug gegen das Böse beginnen wird. Der Guide befindet sich nun ebenfalls auf dieser Seite und ist dort in übersichtlichere Stücke unterteilt, man findet sich besser zurecht also.

Hier geht es zu der Seite + Guide: http://bewahrerderlehren.jimdo.com/


----------



## Shaila (25. Oktober 2009)

/push


----------



## NewB153 (11. November 2009)

WOW , ich bin beeindruckt , vielen dank für die ganze mühe die du dir gemacht hast , super guide!


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2009)

Hier stand Mist.


----------



## Assari (12. November 2009)

Respekt!!!

Vote4 Sticky!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaila (14. Januar 2010)

/push

Werde versuchen bald mal wieder Zeit zu finden um die Lücken im Guide zu füllen, ich bin im Übrigen für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Nimbe (18. Januar 2010)

JO is ein sehr guter guide, mir wärs aber lieber er wär für die Horde, vlt wenn dir mal arg langweilig ist, kannst ja mal was für die Horde machen xD

Aber sonst Hut ab vor dieser leistung!


----------



## Joringel (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin durch Zufall auf diesen tollen Guide gestoßen und da ich momentan an den 40 ehrführchtigen Ruffraktionen arbeite (momentaner Stand: 34/40), kommt mir dieser Beitrag gerade recht

Ich habe noch ein paar Anmerkungen zu machen:

Für die Frosterben und die Forscherliga bekommt man ja seit dem letzten Patch in Instanzen Ruf. Aber auch beim normalen/täglichen Questen gibt es immer ein paar Pünktchen dazu. Natürlich weniger. Habe das beim Questen im Fjord (Valgarde) festgestellt. Für den Silberbund bekommt man übrigens genauso in Instanzen Ruf. Bin so auf ehrfürchtig bei denen gekommen, obwohl ich noch lange nicht alle Fraktionen durchhabe.

Achja: @Darkguard3000

Das ganze wird sicherlich analog zu den Hordefraktionen ablaufen. Bzw. für die neutralen Fraktionen genauso.

Bei den Wintersäblern hat die Horde diesen Raptorausbilder im Ungoro-Krater. Wobei es da, glaube ich, keinen Ruf zu sammeln gibt, sondern die Dailies da gemacht werden, bis man das Mount hat. Für Faule, die das Mount, aber nicht den Ruf bei den Wintersäblerausbildern haben wollen, kann man auch einfach zur Horde wechseln, den Raptor in etwa zwei Wochen erquesten und dann wieder zurücktransferieren. So hat es jedenfalls mein Freund gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (19. Januar 2010)

Joringel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Bin durch Zufall auf diesen tollen Guide gestoßen und da ich momentan an den 40 ehrführchtigen Ruffraktionen arbeite (momentaner Stand: 34/40), kommt mir dieser Beitrag gerade recht
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, werde es sobald wie möglich abändern! Für weitere Hilfe bin ich dankbar. Ich habe immer noch keine Seite für zuverlässige Rufpunktangaben pro Mob in diversen instanzen für diverse Instanzen gefunden.

Was den Guide für die Hordenfraktionen betrifft:

Ich muss euch enttäuschen liebe Hordler. Allein diesen Guide herzustellen, hat wirklich enorm viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen und war eine Menge arbeit und noch immer fehlt hier und da was und einige Fraktionen sind immer noch nicht drin, weil Schule im Moment vorgeht. Deswegen wird es keinen Hordenguide geben in naher Zukunft. Vielleicht denke ich darüber nach, wenn meine neue Geschichte "Fluch der Bestien" fertig ist.


----------



## T3rm1n4tor (25. Januar 2010)

Wenn es stört kannst du dieses Kommentar auch löschen. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass du *sehr* gute Arbeit geleistet hast! Ich werde dieses Thema auf jedenfall benutzen, um die Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig zu bringen. Ich habe nur eine Frage: Man kann Syndikat ja nur auf Neutral bringen. Aber was bringt das? Gibt es irgendwo ein geheimes Lager, in dem ein Mann vom Syndikat sitzt, der einem Sachen verkauft (oder so etwas in der Art), wenn man Neutral ist?


----------



## Shaila (25. Januar 2010)

T3rm1n4tor schrieb:


> Wenn es stört kannst du dieses Kommentar auch löschen. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass du *sehr* gute Arbeit geleistet hast! Ich werde dieses Thema auf jedenfall benutzen, um die Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig zu bringen. Ich habe nur eine Frage: Man kann Syndikat ja nur auf Neutral bringen. Aber was bringt das? Gibt es irgendwo ein geheimes Lager, in dem ein Mann vom Syndikat sitzt, der einem Sachen verkauft (oder so etwas in der Art), wenn man Neutral ist?



Danke für das Lob. Es dürfen auch ruhig Kommentare gepostet werden. Für jeden Guide ist der Platz bereits berechnet.

Was das Syndikat betrifft, so ist mir da nichts über ein geheimes Lager oder einen Händler bekannt. Diese Fraktion war halt noch nie dafür gedacht, hochgespielt zu werden. Damals wurden noch Fraktionen aus Storytechnischen Gründen eingeführt. Das Syndikat ist eine solche Fraktion. Heute gibt es sowas leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (29. Januar 2010)

Also, eine kleine Anmerkung:
Ich finde das man bei der Himmelswache sehr gut Ruf farmt wenn man grindet, in dem man Schattenstaub abgibt, die Blätter benutz und die Bosse tötet und die Items abgibt. Weil dann sind beim grinden noch zusätzlich Rufpunkte dabei.


----------



## Raleigh (5. Februar 2010)

Super! Tolle Arbeit!! Das erleichtert es einem wirklich, in dem ganzen Ruf-WirrWarr durchzublicken!! Respekt! und danke!


----------



## Pusillin (9. Februar 2010)

Kleine Anmerkung, falls es nicht schon gesagt wurde:
Für die Hauptstädte kannst du wunderbar im Altreractal Ruf farmen, nebenbei gibs Ehre und viele Erfolge,
einfach immer die Gegner looten und sachen abgeben.

Ansonsten toller Guide,
aber es gibt schon welche.
Jedoch wird nicht jeder diese finden also nice.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank für diesen Thread! Ich mache zurzeit etliche Fraktionen wegen Alchemierezepten hoch und das ist soetwas sehr Hilfreich^^


----------



## Shaila (22. März 2010)

/push


----------



## JohnDisco (14. April 2010)

Hi,

ich möchte hier zum einen ein sehr großes Lob an den Guide aussprechen. DIeser ist wriklich, im Vergleich zu den Guides die ich bisher gefunden habe, sehr sehr gut gelungen.

Zum anderen möchte ich gleich eine Frage anhängen die diesen Guide u.A. betrifft. Da ich keinen anderen Post im FOrum oder sonst wo gefunden habe häng ich die Frage hier an. Und zwar ist es mein Ziel mit meinem Draenai-Twink mit *Level 40* einen Frostsäbler zu reiten (eigentlich nur aus Stil-Gründen, da die Elekks garnicht gehen...). Jetzt gibt es ja laut Guide mehr oder weniger zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Ruffarmen in dem man den Anweisungen des Guides folgt. Problem hier: Schaffe ich in angemessener Zeit Ehrfürchtig in Darnassus OHNE die QUests die man erst nach Level 40 bekommt bzw. ohne die Möglichkeit Mobs zu verhauen die Lvl 55 sind, da ich für die zu low bin *ODER* nutze...

2. PVP, um den PvP Nachtsäbler für 50k Ehre zu erwerben. Wobei ich in dem ein oder anderen Forum bereits gelsen habe, dass der Ehrezuwachs (Patch 3.3.3) auf Level 19/ 29 eher der Witz ist, von den Wartezeiten ganz zu schweigen).

Was ist denn nun sinnvoller bzw. geht schneller?

Für konstruktibve Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Shaila (15. April 2010)

Hast du einen Main ? Oder viel Gold ? Du könntest dir einfach Stoffe kaufen und dich damit auf Ehrfürchtig pushen!


----------



## JohnDisco (15. April 2010)

Hallo Meneleus01,

ich habe zwar einen Main, der ist aber wie all meine Charaktere erstmal am Leveln auf 80, da ich längere Zeit mit WOW aufgehört hatte. Dazu kommt noch dass mein Main auf der "Falschen" Seite spielt (Ich also die Transaktion übers AH machen müsste). Mit dem hab ich leider auch kein Geld, da meine letzte Investitoionen die letzten 2k Gold verschlungen haben.

Ich glaub mir bleiben nur PvP oder questen. Da ich aber Casual spiele ist Zeit immer so ein ganz wichtiger Fakltor. 

Da ich länger weg war hab ich auch keine Ahnung wie PvP-Ehre mit 3.3.3 auf Dauer läuft (ich kam auch noch nicht dazu es auszuprobieren) bzw. hatte auch noch nie versucht mit Level 40 irgendwo ehrführchtig zu werden, wenns denn überhaupt geht (im akzeptablen Zeitaufwand).


----------



## Shaila (2. Mai 2010)

/push

Ich finde das schon blöd, dass ich das immer pushen muss und es nichtmal Sticky wird. Und dann heißt es, zuviel push ist Spamm.


----------



## JohnDisco (4. Mai 2010)

Soooo. Ich hab jetzt eine passable Lösung gefunden:

Hab mir mit Hilfe meines Mains (der etwas Gold hatte) und einem Freund (Magier) in Dalaran das hier gekauft: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44225

Trotzdem Danke für die Hilfe und den super Guide.


----------



## aynheroold (9. Juni 2010)

Hi,




schöner Guide. Viel Arbeit. Danke

Problem: Bin 50. Will Ruf farmen Allianz Hauptstädte. IF: Startgebiet->IF->Loch Modan->Menthil(bringt das überhaupt noch Ruf IF?). Da ist man aber noch lange nicht bei 21k. Wo gibts außer Alterac und Stoff noch q für IF? Alterac ist auf unserem Server tot. 3 Tage  angemeldet und immer noch kein einziges Mal etwas gegangen.




Grüße


----------



## Shaila (9. Juni 2010)

aynheroold schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Generell bringen sogut wie alle Quests, Ruf bei den Hauptstädten. Ausnahmen sind jene Quests, die von Fraktions NPC's gegeben werden und noch einige weitere. Aber der Großteil sollte schon Rufpunkte bei irgendeiner Hauptsadt geben. Ich muss hinzufügen, dass ich durchaus Ehrfürchtig war, als ich das alles durchgequestet hatte. Geh sicher, dass du keine Quests auslässt und auch wirklich alles erfüllst. Menethil bringt soweit ich weiss auch Ruf, da dort keine anderen Fraktionen vertreten sind und alle NPC's der Allianz angehören, die Quests geben. Sollte es wirklich nicht reichen, kannst du immernoch Stoffe abgeben.


----------



## Spiikx (29. Juni 2010)

Wunderbar aber im ernst Alles selber geschriebn? heavy


----------



## avari44 (29. Juni 2010)

Super Arbeit danke!!!!!

Ich werde es sicher zum Ruffarmen verwenden

Vote for /sticky


----------



## ♥♥♥♥ (5. Juli 2010)

Danke für deine Arbeit. Dies wird mir und vielen anderen Leuten helfen. &#9829;


----------



## madmurdock (13. Juli 2010)

Kann zwar nicht beurteilen, ob das so alles richtig ist, aber nette Arbeit. Werd evtl bald die eine oder andere Fraktion mal angehen... Hab ja schon 32 auf Exalted und bald faellt ja einiges weg mit Cata. Faends nur etwas witzlos, falls diese wegfallen wuerde, die die Windhammerfraktion im Hinterland zum Start von BC. Hatte diese zwar damals nicht gefarmt, aber bestimmt einige andere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (19. Juli 2010)

**UPDATE* - 19.7.2010*

Der Guide wurde zu großen Teilen neu gestaltet um ihn übersichtlicher und ansprechender zu machen. Alle Fraktionen wurden entsprechend aktualisiert und sollten nun auf dem aktuellsten Stand sein. Wenn sich dennoch noch Fehler eingeschlichen haben sollten, lasst es mich wissen. Des Weiteren fehlen mir für bestimmte Fraktionen noch immer Daten, auch für diese wäre ich dankbar.

Würde mich echt total freuen, wenn ihr mal drüber guckt und mir Feedback gebt, schonmal danke!


----------



## Boddakiller (1. September 2010)

sehr schön gemacht aber extrem unübersichtlich


----------



## Paradox23 (2. November 2010)

Hallo

ich habe mal eine frage wo und wie kann ich Ruf für das Dampfdruckkartell farmen??


----------

